# snows in the dakotas



## sdwaterfowler13 (Oct 27, 2010)

anyone know if there are huntable numbers around in southern part of nd or northern part of sd?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Define huntable hunters please. :roll: :roll:


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Plenty in SD!!!


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

Fowl hunter watch what you say.. Plenty? you talking like northern SD? because i have been out the last two days in this wind and snow and seen maybe twenty flocks ranging from 6 to 100. and there not stopping. only been able to shoot at two flocks. while i was out but the ducks.. there migrating like no other


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

I saw 4 the other day.....


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

just got word that there are a ton of snows migrating tonight in the way northern part of the state.. a buddy went outside his house and listened for 5 solid minutes with non stop birds flying over


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Dakotas?? I'd head to Texas!!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

blhunter3 said:


> Define huntable hunters please. :roll: :roll:


 I dont think anyone would take your advise anyways...


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

People these days can be such Cocks on the forum but this is what i know. I was in Canada last week and it was loaded, i have a buddy who left yesterday because of all the snow all the birds left from what he said. Birds were bugging out. We hunted north sask and saw more ducks and Canadians then you could imagine as we moved South we got into the snows big time (best shooting in my life). With the weather you should have snows showing up daily unless they just fly on by. I would say KS should be getting pretty good any day now.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> ...............We hunted north sask and saw more ducks and Canadians


Well,I'd hope you see more Canadians than anything else since it's in Canada and that's where most Canadians live. Oh....did you mean canadas....as in geese???? oke: Seriously, huge migration of geese last nite over Omaha. Nonstop specks and quite a few bunches of snows mixed in.

Alex


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

from everything i've heard SD has been flown over by most of the specks and snows that were moving. a few flocks spotted on the ground this morning, but nothing exciting.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

yep, unless you can out in the next couple days it's over. I heard they are pilling into Missouri and Neb. Hopefully we can get them when they come back up in the spring.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

there out there, put some miles on your truck like everybody else does... i have some buddies hunting the middle/southern part of the state now and they said snows are in the area in decent #'s


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

jpallen14 said:


> yep, unless you can out in the next couple days it's over. I heard they are pilling into Missouri and Neb. Hopefully we can get them when they come back up in the spring.


I don't know about you, but I'm planning on ice fishing this weekend.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

No birds in the dakotas. Try Texas.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Im with T Shot Ice Fishing sounds better than chasing the few hundred that will be left that havent made it to texas yet.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

jpallen14 said:


> yep, unless you can out in the next couple days it's over. I heard they are pilling into Missouri and Neb. Hopefully we can get them when they come back up in the spring.


if it all goes good i'll be sitting in a white spread this time tomorrow hoping for those last dumb juvies. 8)


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Spent the whole day out today in central ND, north of I94. Yesterday evening every time I stepped out of the house there were geese flying over and that showed this morning...snow geese everywhere...on the big water, every which way you looked in the air. I am sure I saw 150k by 10:00AM. By about noon I didn't see many more snows flying and didn't see many this evening so I think a majority of them went through although I did see a couple big feeds tonight. Lots of canadas around, but very few ducks - probably only saw 200-300 mallards all day. All small water is frozen and did not thaw during the day and it is supposed to be 20 degrees and calm tonight. Only deep water will be open tomorrow.


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

Saw Hundereds of flocks of snows specks and canadas working back to the north as i predicted today. warm weather will have the geese and ducks moving back north.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Why do they fly back north if the weather is nice? The geese seem backwards to me. And do you guys think there will still be decent numbers in ND by next weekend? I know the weather is supposed to be fairly nice.


----------



## $Sodak$ (Jul 8, 2009)

Yep all you so called waterfowl hunters.... there is ten feet of snow and three inches of ice.........everything is gone ..... didnt even get to hunt this fall....

The geese are gone ... better head south and stay out of south dakota because you dont deserve to even own a shotgun..... ah ha ha ha


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Snowgooseman, you should scout were you expect to find geese instead of driving around for days without seeing any......maybe you will find them in a couple more days.....good luck to ya!


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

fowlhunter7 said:


> Snowgooseman, you should scout were you expect to find geese instead of driving around for days without seeing any......maybe you will find them in a couple more days.....good luck to ya!


hahahaha, i didnt say i didnt see any? infact thats not the case at all i saw thousands of geese flying a mile high and not stopping and yes i found flocks of 50 snows on the ground here and there. but what i look for is a field and a roost that they are going back and forth too not just a field that had a flock in it the night before just some birds grabbin a bite to eat and may stay in the area till morning then look to migrate again. i dont get where you say expect of find geese? i found geese buddy just mainly dark geese.


----------



## mike1804 (Aug 20, 2010)

This is exactly why i joined this forum. This is good stuff. Keep it coming guys. Snow migration just starting to get cooking!


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Lots of snows feeding and roosting in SD. Might have to put the bow down and pick up the shotgun for a morning shoot this weekend. Good luck to you guys!


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

fowlhunter7 said:


> you should scout were you expect to find geese instead of driving around for days without seeing any


signature worthy!!!!!


----------



## honker_hunter (Oct 20, 2010)

fowlhunter7 said:


> Snowgooseman, you should scout were you expect to find geese instead of driving around for days without seeing any......maybe you will find them in a couple more days.....good luck to ya!


Generally, on a scouting trip don't you start out where you expect to find geese? Not sure what type of scouting you're doing fowlhunter7, but every type of waterfowl scouting I've ever heard of or seen has to do with driving and pretty sure you don't control whether you find them or not. But that's just my two cents...

HH


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just got back from Sask - plenty still up north....PLENTY. I would say most are still north of the border.

Plenty in Nodak and I hear the same is true for Sodak. The birds should be scattered all the way south and I doubt much will change with them calling with highs up to 60s next week.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

we hunted all day yesterday, and 85% of the snows we saw would appear on the southern horizon and slowly move north against the wind. wave after wave came over our spread all day yesterday from the south.


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Honker 85, love the signature!! :beer:

HH, my post was just in response to snowgooseman's reply to my post that their weren't "plenty" of snows here in SD and I should "watch what I say". I was just trying to help out some guys and let people know they are in SD now. And they are! If I was going to start looking for where the first large concentrations of snows are I wouldn't start in southern SD and waste 2 days of scouting is all I'm saying. Go where you expect to find them and scout, instead of wasting 2 days seeing a handfull of geese. Which, the type scouting I do also involves driving around till you find the feed you want to hunt. But you need to be in the right area to find that to start with is all I was trying to say...Good Luck to you all....


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

there is 50k+ on Sand Lake. IF half you guys spent as much time scouting as you do on here bashing eachother and making A*****e comments to eachother then you would be sittin pretty with the geese. THere are still MANY ducks and geese around. Hunted saturday. a feed of close to 2000+ mallards and 600+ honkers. Shot our limit of honkers and ducks. Went there again same thing. Put miles on your vehicle and look for the geese and ducks. that involves going on gravel or dirt roads maybe. Look around and you will find em. As for the snows a good number of em are starting to hit south dakota. We hunt where they stage for a few days and leave. ONly seen about 10k. They are starting to come down. Friends went to canada two weeks ago. shot 765 snows in 5 days. ALl i have to say is go scout and quit bashing.


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

fowlhunter7 said:


> Honker 85, love the signature!! :beer:
> 
> HH, my post was just in response to snowgooseman's reply to my post that their weren't "plenty" of snows here in SD and I should "watch what I say". I was just trying to help out some guys and let people know they are in SD now. And they are! If I was going to start looking for where the first large concentrations of snows are I wouldn't start in southern SD and waste 2 days of scouting is all I'm saying. Go where you expect to find them and scout, instead of wasting 2 days seeing a handfull of geese. Which, the type scouting I do also involves driving around till you find the feed you want to hunt. But you need to be in the right area to find that to start with is all I was trying to say...Good Luck to you all....


interesting.. You bash me on scouting. maybe you should clear yourself up when you say there is geese in SD and say there is geese In NORTHERN SOUTH DAKOTA.


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

I hunt SD and Northern SD. Im pretty sure i would know if there is geese up here. THERE IS GEESE!!!!!


----------

